# Help, jealous dog



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Okay so before I moved to Michigan my dogs were always glued to my side. They would follow me around the house and sleep in my bed. I was gone a year and when I got back Ginger was once again glued to my side. But whenever I would so much as walk by the rat cage she would whine. 
She isn't afraid of the rats (though bones may be) but she does NOT like me paying any attention to my rats. She stopped sleeping in my bed the other day and ignored me whistling for her and wouldn't even go near me. Last night she started paying attention to me again and slept in my bed but then one of my girls started screeching and I leaped out of bed to check on them. Ginger got mad and left my room for the rest of the night. We've never had any other animals in the house besides them. And Ginger has always been protective of me. She doesn't even have separation anxiety
How do I fix this?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

My dog was really jealous when I first got rats. He's usually the one that gets all the attention in my house. For the first week I had them he ignored me completely. After a while (maybe a month) he accepted that they were here to stay. Now he's totally fine with them, he actually enjoys when they sleep next to or on him. Give her a little time, I'm sure she'll warm up to them and accept that she can't have all the attention. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

If your dog was jealous, she'd be more likely to try to stand between you and your rats and start trying to get your attention rather than simply walk away when you give them attention instead of her. In fact, giving them attention would make her more motivated to get your attention. Punishing you by ignoring you because you pay attention to your rats sounds more like a human characteristic, rather than a dog. Dogs just don't think like that. Though hopefully whatever it is that is bothering her will stop.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

She literally does though. She gets mad about stuff and will start ignoring whoever she is mad at and will even poop/pee in front of the door of whom she is angry at. 
She ignored me all day yesterday, wouldn't come when called, would walk away from me when I approached her and would even storm off when I played with the rats.

Thank you btw EJW I hope in a matter of time she'll get used to them being around


----------

